# vet science



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone been to james cook university or murdoch university for vet science??? i got accepted into both but still weighing up my options...
can anyone tell me anything about vet science at the unis from their experience


thx


----------



## snake_freak (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats! Tim Hyndman is a senior lecturer at Murdoch. He did his PhD in viral diseases in Aussie snakes. It is the only place in Australia that does PCR testing for OPMV and a number of other significant viruses. I chose Murdoch because of the wildlife and conservation medicine course components.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks!! murdoch does sound like a good uni for vet... anyone have info on james cook??


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm probably a bit biased against JCU as my wife is a 5th year student in vet and they seem to be the most disorganized uni I've seen. They seem to be quite good with the large animal stuff but not much of a focus on the exotics (ie. reptile/bird/small mammals) although seems ok for dog and cat stuff. There are some other members who are current or recent ex-JCU students who might answer your questions a bit better.

Also the weather in Townsville is vile (hot) for 3-4 months of the year but virtually perfect for the rest of the year.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 30, 2012)

any current or ex- jcu student wanna input their experience???


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 31, 2012)

Message Kitah - she's the only one I know of who is active on here.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 31, 2012)

G'day  I just graduated from JCU vet science and to be honest- it was damn hard work (expected) but I loved it. I have never studied at any other uni before but I'll just go into what I liked/didn't like. 

The university grounds themselves- may not be a great priority, but they're still rather 'natural', trees, parks, heaps of wildlife etc- for example, you can see wild frillneck lizards when walking between lectures. I also love Townsville City itself- I'm originally from Brisbane, and once I had been here in Tville for a while I decided I never wanted to go back to brisbane, or a bigger city again! You have access to everything you need, but it is so much closer. Peak hour traffic doesn't really 'exist' up here compared to the cities and the people generally have a 'country' type attitude and are friendly, helpful and easy going. You have easy, quick access to beaches, or you can go north to the paluma range, south to alligator creek or west out near or past charters towers for various herping and natural landscapes. It is humid here, but to be honest- you do kind of get used to it believe it or not. I go back to Brisbane in summer now, and I need blankets at night because I get cold, wheras my family has their fans on full-bore or air conditioning on haha. 

The staff actually remember your name, you're not referred to as a number all the time (as I've heard about at other uni's but don't know first hand) and the staff are friendly as can be. They seem eager to want to help you and are willing and happy to go well above and beyond what you would expect, just to help. 

TONNES of hands on practical work starts in first year. Animal handling pracs, to surgery skills etc really early on in the degree so its not just all reading out of textbooks and staring at powerpoints for hours on end. These pracs are quite enjoyable and the lecturers and instructors try to make them interesting, as hands on as possible, and they let you get in and give everything a go. 

Personally, I like the way the degree was structured, and 'flowed'

It is a brand new degree at JCU- so the veterinary facilities are all brand new, superb quality and great resources to use. The veterinary hospital is fantastic! 

To be honest- the only thing that I disliked was, as Tsubakai said, the organisation at times. HOWEVER as said before this is a new degree and they're still working out the kinks. The worst two years were 3rd and 4th year, but that was due to a poor choice in year coordinators and I'm not sure whether these will be changing. This issue is not something I would say should deter new students, because as I said they are improving and it is still an excellent degree at a great uni, great lecturers and great access to animals anda chance to actually give things a go.

From what I've heard, vet clinics around Australia seem to like JCU new graduates and there have been many good reviews regarding technical knowledge and actual practical skills. In my opinion this is the top measure of the university- the quality of the new graduates produced. 

I must say I rekon I turned out alright  

I hope this kind of helped.. If you happen to have any other questions let me know. I'll try to remember to check this thread 


Edit: I also forgot to mention, they seem to be gradually increasing the 'exotic' teaching component of the degree, which I suppose is porportional to the increasing demand in 'exotic' animal veterinarians. They cover all species pretty well, both 'largies' and 'smallies' and you get plenty of practical experience with both. There is also a lot of elective placements you do during the degree, where you can be like me and do placements at places such as Australia Zoo, The Australian Wildlife hospital, Currumbin Wildlife Hospital and Seaworld to gain additional experience. You do this as part of the 'extramural practical experience' as well as some electives in final year clinical rotations.


And congrats on getting accepted to both uni's


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 31, 2012)

pm'd you but thanks again for the info.. really appreciate it!!

if anyone knows about murdoch and how it compares to jcu, please input

thanks


----------



## PhilK (Jan 31, 2012)

I have just graduated as a vet from UQ and start work soon. Both universities are excellent - though I have heard Murdoch Uni is in trouble financially and may be forced to close its doors or some of its components.
When going to job interviews all the vets I have spoken to have said that JCU students are very hard to pass up as their practical skills are far beyond any other university graduates. It is a very practical course - which is what you want.
Don't hesitate to give me a PM or something if you want to know more. You have just been accepted into the BEST degree there is. Enjoy it.

Also JCU students party harder than Murdoch... but not as hard as UQ hahaha (and Sydney are nerds)


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for the info everyones given me... i think im probably going to choose jcu for vet and im going with a friend so should be really fun!!

thanks again everyone

unfortunately i cant take my reptiles though


----------



## Kitah (Jan 31, 2012)

You'll love it  All the best to you and your friend!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 2, 2012)

i got a late round offer to sydney uni!!!! i honestly dont know how but i did!!!

*anyone who went to usyd for vet wanna give me any tips, etc.
*
thanks for everyones help on jcu but sorry to waste your time, really wasnt expecting this


----------



## PhilK (Feb 2, 2012)

Every Sydney uni vet student I met has been a no fun weiner. Hahaha... but I don't know anything about their program.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 3, 2012)

haha.. any other tips?


----------

